# can't boot HP xw9400



## mauricev (Oct 18, 2020)

On my HP xw9400, when I boot from a stick with FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64, I get a list as follows
BIOS drive C: is disk0
through 
BIOS drive H: is disk5
| 
Then it hangs at the vertical bar. Why might this be?


----------



## tingo (Oct 20, 2020)

Wrong bios settings or a BIOS that is incompatible with the FreeBSD boot loader somehow. I would try to mess with settings for usb in BIOS and see if that helps.
also, check if your machine has the newest version of the bios, if not - upgrade. Perhaps it helps.


----------



## George (Oct 20, 2020)

Since this is an older cpu, I wonder whether it might run on 32bit. BIOS should show that, too.
BIOS should should show an option to boot via usb somewhere.


----------



## tingo (Oct 20, 2020)

According to Wikipedia Opteron 2000 series https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...sors#Opteron_2200-series_"Santa_Rosa"_(90_nm)
supports AMD64.


----------

